# Thailand Volunteer



## sivvy

Hi All,

I was wondering if anyone had any information about which organisations to volunteer with in Thailand?

There are so many, I'm rather confused!

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!



Kind thanks,
Sivvy.


----------



## oddball

*thailand*



sivvy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had any information about which organisations to volunteer with in Thailand?
> 
> There are so many, I'm rather confused!
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> Kind thanks,
> Sivvy.


 I am rather confused also , what areas of expertise do you have ? Colin


----------



## synthia

Be careful of volunteer programs that want a lot of money. Many of them are run for profit only.

Try to choose a program where you will be providing something that isn't readily available from the Thai population. People who volunteer to do things like paint a school usually spend enough money getting there to hire local workers to paint every school in the area.

My recommendation would be teaching English, especiallly in some of the refugee camps on the Burmese border.

All of this is my personal opinion, of course.


----------



## kingwilly

look up father joe, klong toey foundation or something.

He is a priest that runs schools and orhanages for slums kids in bangkok


----------



## Pauly45

I know about a few Christian missionary organizations that operate in northern Thailand. I guess you will find quiet a few organizations in the north or north east area that are looking for volunteers.


----------



## Erynn

Contact Julalongkorn University; they will help direct you to the NGO suitable to your ability and personality. Or you can contact Thai Children Development Foundation at telephone # +66 (0)8 - 6172 1090 to ask about the volunteer program they are running.


----------

